# My new little monsters :)



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Just wanted to show off this sweet pair of green terrors that i've recently acquired. Excuse the fins of the larger (male) one, previous owner had a piranha in the tank and well, those little brats like to nip fins. The females only been in the tank for 5 hours, but they're pretty much preparing to get funky already. Male likes to charge anyone near the tank too


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

Cool, good luck with them. They are nice fish.


----------



## Raf (Nov 6, 2010)

nice fish! May I suggest you replace those glass heaters with glassless ones in case those two get frisky...


----------



## stonedaquarium (Jun 11, 2011)

nice fish dude...


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

nice! thanks for posting the pics.


----------



## FishFreaks (May 15, 2011)

nice pics thx for posting!


----------



## Stoogie (Apr 9, 2011)

Good looking GTs!


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

wicked beauties!
Good luck with the frisky business


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

nice pair of GT's


----------

